# Brisket - Burnt Ends



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Beef brisket is a fatty tough cut of meat. Before the days of internet cooking forums and TV cooking shows, cow pecs were delegated to hamburger and corned beef.

Very little brisket is wasted in the Goober kitchen. For what they want for the stuff I cut off little fat and the burnt ends are saved for BBQ sandwiches or bean soup.

Here's some "Brisket Burnt End Bean Soup" made with the burnt ends, fat, and other trimmings from a spicey brisket:









Hard to beat:









Mrs Goob made it; hell, I didn't even know she knew how to cook.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

that looks really good. lots of beans for lots of tootin!


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

There's nothing better than burnt ends. When the flat reaches its target temp, I separate the point from the flat and make burnt ends from the point. Man oh man! They never make it to soup at my house!


----------



## Oletrapper (Sep 20, 2011)

Your killing me Goob!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:O||: :EAT:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

goob can I come over for dinner?


----------

